# Combining Satellite & Cable Signal



## destilo (Jun 5, 2007)

I am currnetly runnig cable throughtout some of my house and Dish throughout the rest. I decided to run the two signals over one cable using a diplexer and to then split it out at the TV using a second diplexer, then run both into an A/B Switch so that I could watch either Cable or Dish on one TV just by choosing the input at the switch. I am using a Vip622 for the dish signal, and it is transmitting as the second TV source (channel 125). Before I ever set up the second deiplexer/switch I plugged the coax cable into the TV and was able to get channels 2-77 (cable) and 125 (dish), although 125 was apparently a lower quality signal than the others. As far as I know, using the Vip622 TV2 output in this way broadcasts the same frequency as the cable channels. Since I am combining these signals into one, do I risk damaging any of my equipment? Can anybody recommend a way to improve the signal strngth/quality on the channel 125 coming from the Dish? Any help or info is greatly appreciated, I never thought that using only one diplexer would allow this to work.

Mike D


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

first, use a reverse 2way splitter as a combiner instead of the diplexer, then check the quality on the tv, it will be better.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i don't believe that you can diplex cable and satellite. A Simple combiner or splitter will do what you intend a diplexer may actaully hurt you.


----------

